
Why women make noise during sex - morpheous
http://www.ua-magazine.com/why-women-make-noise-during-sex/
======
fuzzfactor
"Researchers of the University of Central Lancashire and the University of
Leeds"

"They recruited 71 sexually active, heterosexual women, ages 18 to 48"

I wonder how long this took, impressive so far, regardless.

"According to the scientists, promoting male self-esteem “may strengthen the
pair bond,"" etc.

I'm not so sure these are the most advanced scientists if it took them until
2012 to figure out something which has been constant since prehistoric times.
It's not so difficult that a cave man or cave woman couldn't do it.

------
mankash666
HN audience appears to be largely male. Looks like the guys have nothing to
say about this. I, for one, have no issues with the quid pro quo nature of the
noise.

------
chrisbennet
_" But guys – don’t worry about this manipulating behavior. Male ejaculation
that is influenced by female sex noises, seems to be all natural. In the
animal kingdom, the Barbary macaque can only ejaculate while hearing sex
noises with the right intensity and speed."_

From now on, whenever I have sex with a Barbary macaque, I'm going to feel
like I'm being manipulated...

------
mdrzn
That's why porn without audio is not the same.

